# New Guy



## RoninSoul (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post. I am looking forward to meeting other martial artists and reading different opinions. I love karate. I am an older practitioner and refuse to retire to the couch. I love Kata and Bunkai, intense workouts and feeling alive. I teach a class for beginnig students, 6-8 year olds. My friends call me Ed.:ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

Greetings my friend, and enjoy the site.


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy!!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello Ed, welcome to MT


----------



## RoninSoul (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank You for the warm welcome everyone.


----------



## Stonecold (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Ed . I'm a new guy here myself. Everyone here is pretty cool so far. Thanks guy & gals. steve ( stonecold)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Ed!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome Ed!


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy posting!  I love bunkai as well!


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm new here as well, welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------

